# Cabelas smoker



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has this smoker. What are the pros and cons

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

The biggest negative with the Bradley is the cost of the proprietary pucks. The only other thing I can think of is size. I don't think you can fit an entire packer in there or a full rack of ribs without cutting them down. But it's a good smoker, and will turn out some good BBQ.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Bradley is one of the best smokers out there. The pucks are a little high, but most buy them in bulk. My next smoker will probably be a six-rack Bradley.

Bradley sells a smoke generator that is as popular as their complete smoker. You just cut a hole in an old fridge (plastic-free is best) and mount a hose and then add a chimney.

Bradley has a web chatroom, see: http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/index.php
It's the best smoking and meat curing chatroom I have found.


----------

